# Artist Paints Portraits of Musicians on Old Vinyl Records



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's some of the records he's painted...http://www.boredpanda.com/i-paint-portraits-of-musicians-on-vinyl-records-yep-records/


----------

